# Dishonest Web-vendors



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Just a warning to all, BUYER BEWARE when dealing with people who "sell" online. I am in the midst of an extremely frustrating situation with someone who I foolishly sent a check to for some tombstones. Back in March (yes I said MARCH) I ordered over 150$ worth of merchandise. They frequently sell on ebay (had very good feedback) and also have thier own website. Long story short, they had a great advertised sale, I sent my order and check and NEVER GOT THE STUFF!!!  Numerous unanswered emails and direct phone calls later, I am still without my stuff, still out 150$ + and annoyed beyond all belief. Any ideas of who to contact with web-fraud or what to do? Thanks all for allowing me to vent!


----------



## KNightWalker (Jun 30, 2004)

How did you pay. If you paid with a credit card or PayPal, you can have the charges reversed. If you paid check or cash.... you will have to contact EBAY.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Personally, I ALWAYS pay with PayPal or credit card unless I have dealt with a company before. If they do not accept Paypal or a credit card, then I would not deal with them since those payment vehicles are great for situations like this.

If you bought on ebay then complain to them.

Feel free to forward me emails that you have sent and details via email to [email protected] and can see what I can do.




--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

nyhaunter,

If you paid by check you may be able to talk to your bank about the fact you never received your purchase and see if they can stop payment on it. I don't know if they can if it's already gone through, worth looking into...

"Why do they do it, god damn kids, they'd do anything for Halloween"


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

What is the name of this company so I make sure not to buy from them. If you feel uncomfortable posting it can you e-mail me directly?


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I think there have been a total of three people that I have reported for fraud through Ebay's reporting services, however, out of all three of those I still never got my item/items and never got my refund. So what good does the Ebay reporting do? It's not like they contact you (even though they say they will) to let you know the results of each case.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I had a similar experience on Ebay in paying with a money order for a $35 Halloween item on Ebay. Not only did I not get my stuff, but after I filed a legitimate complaint with Ebay, they continued to let the seller list the same item on Ebay.

I learned my lesson and ever since I only pay with Paypal or credit card online, no exceptions!!! A word to the wise, never use a debit/bank card online. It does not have the same protection as an actual credit card.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

NY Haunter, if the Ebay lister also has a website of a legitimate business, and if you can find a business address, you can file a civil suit against them. It would need to be filed in their home state/county. Once you have their business address, you can contact the district clerk's office for that county and fax the filing paperwork to them. I think just initiating something like that would get them to make amends. You may want to just send them a certified letter first indicating your intentions to file a civil lawsuit, along with criminal fraud charges, and indicate that once that happens, they will be responsible for all attorney's fees and any fees associated with you having to fly from (your state) to (their town) for all trial hearings. People don't like it when you invade their personal territory. The internet is easy for them because you are likely out of state, but if they know that you are coming to them, or threaten to, it usually changes the ball game. Anyway, that is how I would proceed. You could also indicate that you will be contacting the local authorities in (their town) to initiate criminal charges.





The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone who wants to know the name of this company please feel free to email me ([email protected]) and I will let you know about them. I actually purchased the items through thier own website, not ebay (though they continue to sell on ebay). Of course, they ARE out of state, but I agree that a letter of my intent to file charges may do the trick. The part that REALLY gets me annoyed is that on thier voicemail they say "how important every call is."  To me they are out and out stealing! The thing is, I am a very patient person, in March they told me they were running a "little" behind, but my items would be out to me soon. To me "soon" means a month, even two months, but come on, its practically August! I could have been spending that $$ on other stuff. ARGGGGG!!!


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

3 posts = 3 times the trouble 

I would just go to the better business beurau (or whatever it's called, something busines beaurau) about this. Going for a civil suit is good as well.

I am but a wolf inside

I am the Mortal Google. DUN DUN DUN...


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

If you send them a letter, make sure you indicate a date that you want to be contacted by for them to avoid legal recourse. I would give them 5 business days to respond to you either by phone or mail before you initiate legal action. I'd send the letter registerd with return receipt.







The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

It sounds like they could be having financial troubles. By sending the certified letter, you put yourself at the top of the pile to get your stuff over others that are waiting. I hate to put it like that.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Definitely file something with the better business bureau. Maybe it will save someone else the same heartache.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thedarktomb_
> A word to the wise, never use a debit/bank card online. It does not have the same protection as an actual credit card.


Not always true.

This depends on the bank. My bank has zero liability for the visa check card which is equal to the credit cards.

I even had an experience where I had to report a problem. No problems getting my money.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Did they actually use the check? Also is it possibl ethey are in the proccess of makng them? Did they recieve the check. Also threaten filing a small claim in your state agains them. The store I bought my scooter from online doesnt respond to emails or phone calls so we threatened filing one and they instantly got back to us.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes. the check was cashed. They told me they were a little behind and they would be out to me "soon"....that was in March and that was the last I heard from them. As a customer, I shouldn't even have to be hounding them about my product....they should be in contact with ME. If they had told me "Listen, it won't be ready till Oct 1" then I would seriously be fine with that. But when I get no response at all I have to assume Im not getting my order.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

So there is no phone number, nothing you can use to get in direct contact with them. If you are able to leave a message dont be afraid to use an angry tone, strait forward with what you are requesting. Again, taht is what I did to get some parts for my scooter.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

No no, there IS a phone # crazy *which in my previous posts I explained about unreturned calls* the problem is they don't return them! lol I was soooo nice and sweet in my first calls too....which apparently doesnt get a girl anywhere


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

nyhaunter,

Thanks for the Email. I think we, as a HALLOWEEN communittee, owe it to one of our own to black ball this company until the customer is either deliver the goods ordered or the money is returned with an apology.

I feel that between us we can really help nyhaunter out.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

B4 everyone else starts harassing them I would have NY haunter call back herself. I have learned the hard way that just yelling at people doesnt work. If that doesnt work, send them an envelope with bayby powder in it(dont actually do that).

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

I would like to know the name of the company. While Im not usually one to harass them (unless called upon to do so)I would like to avoid falling into the same problem. Could we post the company name here or could I recieve an email with it?

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone who wants can email me ([email protected]) and I will tell you the name. I really want to thank everyone who has responded with thier suggestions and offers of help. It really means alot to me,,,you guys are AWESOME in my book!! Hopefully I will have a good resolution to this problem. If nothing else, I hope said website owner will realize the importance of communication with customers who spend hard earned money on the products they buy. What irritates me beyond all belief is that this website is running sales as we speak, and I have a feeling there are going to be a lot more dissapointed haunters out there if they order from them. Thanka again everyone...I will keep you all posted!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

My offer still stands ny, I did not get a response via from you via email or this post, but I have helped others attempt to get problems resolved. Most of the online stores know me and that I have a voice within the community.

If you send me the last email or two that you sent them and all relevant info I will contact them myself.

[email protected]

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I SWEAR IT WASN'T ME!!!It was the one armed man!(from The Fugitive)LOL.Nyhaunter,I hope everything works out for you.Being ripped off like that puts a black mark on us decent online businesses.Hopefully in the future you can use PayPal.As much of a pain as it is they are really good for buying things on line.

rod spain


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

YOur welcom. I have to ask, are you a yankees fan? Also, as for the armed men inside if anyone watches reno 911 there was this great quote. Ill put it here just for fun. They get food at a fast food pick up window and the napkin says there are two armed men inside. They respond, yah, well a one armed man cant make a taco and drive off. It is hilarios if you see it rather then just see it typed.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Larry,,,,,sent you all the info, thanks! Crazy...sorry to say I'm a METS fan! Although, I do always root for the Yanks when they play anyone else!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh thats great, Im from Boston so we have that rivalry thing going on. I was born in NYC but my family are all boston fans and they all grew up in boston, plus I only lived in NY for a few months, it is a fun place though. If you ever go to a Sox Yankees game there are violent arguments, its more amusing to watch then to be envolved in.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have received info from nyhaunter and have sent a formal request for assistance to the company in question.

I will let everybody know what happens. Hopefully we will get results.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Now who wants to make up a cheer?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

"Go Larry...Go Larry....It's your birthday....Go Larry"

Hope this helps.



If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

If you go to www.legaldocs.com and/or www.freelegaldocs.com You can get forms and pretyped letters that look like they are from a lawyer. They are good enough to scare people into action.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Thank god(NASA and the CIA) for the internet.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you Larry! I have received email from others being "tricked" by this company. Most have gotten the standard "this and that happened" load of crap, but then got thier items months and months later. Hope something lights a fire under them to contact you or I. Anywho...crazy, I have seen the games between NY & Boston...it is quite entertaining! Never would go in person though, a stadium full fo irate NY/Bostoners isnt a place I want to be/ lol


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I live about 5 or 6 T stops down from fenway park. My fathers office has season tickets and so do a lot of his friend so I go to a lot of games. The good thing about baseball is the fans dont *usually* get violent. They just yell and complain. Even though I am a red sox fan it is funny watchiung fellow fans try to back up the Red SOx, but keep in mind, THIS IS THE YEAR, and then 25 more to go until we are tied. SO look out NYC. It is also the home team who starts the argument, so I am never envolved. I think another hilarious baseball thing, no offense anyone from florida(I know that it usually means it is offensive but I am not trying to offend anyone or start an argument) but even at the home games there everyone is rooting for the other team.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

It's really a shame about this company because they seem to have some nice quality stuff. I was actually planning on placing an additional order with them, sure glad I didn't. Now if I can just get them to reply to my e-mails. I just checked the site again but can't find a phone #, Can someomne please pass that along to me at [email protected]

Bonzaiiii


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I just emailed you thier phone # Bonzaiii. SO just to update everyone...still no response in either email or phone. I pretty much lost it in the lasy phone message I left them. I figure, being polite and nice like I have been in the last million calls hasnt worked. Well anyway...I guess being angry doesn't get results either..lol..but I did feel a lot better after the call. Still hoping I get either my $$ or my stuff. I really was looking forward to using the tombstones in my graveyard too.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Did you threaten to file a small claim? That worked for me(I know I already mentioned that)

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

These folks also did not return my email. I looked at the ebay auctions and a lot is revealing if you read the negatives. 

I refrain from further comment at this time. Bad BAD for them!

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I did tell them on the message that this would be the very LAST time I spoke to them either by email or phone, and that if I didn't get some results by tuesday I would be filing a formal complaint with the BBB in thier town. By the way, you are SOOOOO right Larry. I did read the negatives on ebay, and in retrospect I should have known!!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Will you file a claim?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Let's get them. READY TEAM!!!!!!

This bites. If you need anything let me know. I will be happy to try as well.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, I am filing with the BBB....doing it as we speak. Thanks for all the effort guys!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

If you can somehow get on judge judy you can plug your haunt Good luck, hope you get your money back.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Please do not forget to plug Halloween Forum also. 

Your welcome Larry.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

You guys are too funny! As far as going on Judge Judy...I like getting scared...but not that scared!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

You would win. You have a rock solidc case.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Maybe you and the other people who've gotten the shaft from this company should let them know how many other haunters are backing you on this issue. Couldn't hurt.

Who truly knows what awaits us in the night?


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

How much did each tombstone run you?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Holy crap. You can only be talking about Halloween Trickery. I had a very bad experience with them last season, and two people I know through AIM are going through it with them this season. I also saw a few people on the Halloween-L were having their troubles with them too, so this is kind of a widespread thing here.

I ordered my stuff from them in JULY of last year, and didn't receive it until OCTOBER 21st, and that was after numerous unanswered emails and phone calls (calls just dump you into voicemail limbo). When I finally did hear from them, I got an excuse letter a mile long that basically blamed all their troubles on a computer virus, but I knew it was a lie because the whole time, they were selling the same item I bought AND PAID FOR, as auctions on eBay, and were actually shipping it to those people over me. How can you list an auction, sell an item, and ship it to that person when you know full well that you already owe that same item to somebody else first?!?! Better yet, how do you list said auction if you're really having horrendous computer troubles?

The item still didn't ship when they said it would in that message, and another three or four emails/calls later, I said if it didn't ship ASAP, I'd get the BBB involved. The stuff arrived the next week.

Now my friends I chat with on AIM are going through the same thing, and they just got an excuse letter a mile long from the company, and it was WORD FOR WORD the exact same letter I got last year.

This is a shady business to avoid. I hope you get your stuff, or at least your money back. I've dealt with the BBB before when an ISP tried to scam me out of time I prepaid for, and they're very helpful.

/end rant

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow Zombie-F,you know its bad when others from other sites are getting ripped off about the same way.

rod spain


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

"Let me at them. Come on....I will fight them with one paw tide behind my back...." Love the lion.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I've been leaving daily phone messages myself. The last one I told them I was going to explore legal options and I still have not heard a word. I'm in no hurry for the items and all I really wanted was a simple reply to either my emails or phone calls but they won't even do that. I ordered the coffing, some bones and a couple of tombstones and was going to order a few additional items, well looks like a good thing I didn't oreder the additional stuff.

Bonzaiiii


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, i got a question that doesnt concern this dishonest web vendor. it concerns the BBB. My dad went to a dealership the other day to buy a car he saw online. They told him the price of the car was 18,999 but on the internet it said 16,999. The guy told my dad they just did that to bring in customers. He said that he would give it to him for 16,999 though. My dad wanted to trade in his car and they offered 3,000 for it. My dad agreed and said he would be back tommorow with my mom so she can see it. The next day, the dealship said that the car was 18,999. Again my dad told them that they would sell it to him for 16,999. So the guy said ok, but we will only give you 1800 for your car. Is this not false advertisement. From what i learned in bussiness law, it is. The guy not only changed his offer that was written down on a paper (forgot the name of the thign they called changing an offer) but refused to give the keys back to my dads car. My dad literally had to demand his keys back. So cause of action changing his offer and false dvertisement. Am i not correct? Can anyone give me some information on what my dad can do about this. Please shares your views on this. Thanks


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Well I'm no law expert nor do i play on on tv but it seems as long as they are willing to sell your dad the car at the advertised price of 16,999 they can pretty much offer whatever they like for his car. As far as changing the price of what they offered for his car originally they have every right to do that, may be bad buisness but it's legal.

Bonzaiiii


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Jon,
Since the guy would honor the $16,999, that cannot be legally false advertising (just bad business).
If he did not honor "the paper" then that could be breach of contract depending on what else was on the paper. If it was an intent to purchase for that day, then at the end of business that day the contract would expire.

The BBB will only report something as negative if the business refuses to cooperate or honor a legitimate agreement. A dealer is not required to give you any certain amount for a trade-in. They make an offer, you either accept to decline.

If he persists enough and talks directly to the sales manager, he probably could get the deal. Or go to another dealer.

btw, this should have been posted in the off-topic section as it is not Halloween or Horror related. no problem though.




--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

What type of car is it?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Zombie-F, They are probably auctioning them off on Ebay because its a popular product and can get even more money than you had already paid for for it. Becuase if someone wants it badly enough, they will pay a whole lot of money. =/ Thats just my 2 cents on the ebay thing.

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I think it would have sounded better if this was titled "dishonest web vending scum" LOL.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

If it were me, I would give them one last phone call and advise them the you will be relaying this information to your local Police Department, or County Detectives Office. 

I live in Pennsylvania, and I think such a case would be labeled as "Theft By Deception" Taking money from someone without rendering goods is an illegal practice.

The good thing, is that by cashing your check, they had to place it in "their" account, or cash it at their bank, so their information will be available. I would make copies of the check, and prepare a statement with dates, etc and provide that to the investigator.

As for the money, if you file suit against the company, you will have to sue for not only the amount owed, but attorney fees, and funds that were spent on initially filing the suit.

I am sure that your State Police force has and internet crimes division.

There is nothing worse than someone who takes someones money.

As I am building an internet storefont with products on it, I would refund someones money with an apology/explanation letter, before I would let it drag out that long, possibly give them a future purchase discount, for their troubles........heck, maybe even a free gift with their next order.

If their intentions are honest, they are excersising bad business practices at the least.

I too would like to know the name of the company so I can be sure not to deal with them. I think that simply naming the company that is involved (being that you didn't slander them, you only spoke of a seemingly bad business practice) is a great way to go, where they won't have recourse.

I also urge you to go to PlanetFeedback.Com

I use this site when I want to gripe about a companies injustice. They not only place your complaint in pro letter form, but they send it to a company CEO, and place the info on their website for the world to see.

Very sorry to hear that someone is ruining your Halloween so far, and that my friend is TABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! THE HORROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Screamhaunt


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

OR you could always call your local news channel if they do a "five on your side" type of thing. That would both give the company you're dealing with MASS bad press, and FORCE them to deal with you.

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey, at least they didnt kill you. Keep us posted on how it works out.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

It looks like a small business that deals with cash on the side. I bet they don't report everything to the IRS. Threaten to let the IRS know. Maybe an audit scare will get them moving.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

*DING DING DING* Give "Zombie F" the prize for figuring out who this is! Sorry I havent been on here to respond for awhile, I just got my computer back. After posting this I got tons of emails from others in the same situation from these *#^$%@ . I filed with the BBB...next step is to have my lawyer send a letter that "encourages" them to pay up or ship


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Just checked out that site. Hrmmm.. "RECEIVE A FREE RISING
ZOMBIE WITH EACH PURCHASE!
LIMITED TIME OFFER. $21.95 VALUE" I wonder if anyone actually GETS that too. ROFL. [}]

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

TO ANYONE HERE STILL WAITING FOR THEIR HALLOWEEN TRICKERY ORDERS:

My friend Rachel just filed with both Paypal and Visa to see if she can get some action on her very tardy order (that she can't even seem to get an answer on), or to see if she can get her money back. The people at Paypal said if enough people complain about Halloween Trickery to them, they can shut down their account. I kindly ask that anyone still not getting a reply from Halloween Trickery go to the Paypal website and file a claim with them, as well as contact Visa as if enough people complain to them, refunds may be issued (if you payed with a Visa).

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's a lesson to people who rip people off.

People talk, and we all know each other in some way shape or form, whether it be in person or online.

If someone does wrong to the Halloween community the word will spread.

Its funny how the site had the word "Trickery" in it.

I am very sorry to hear that you guys have this problem because I know how disappointing it can be when you don't get what you order.

Screamhaunt


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Any updates on this? Anybody heard from them?

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I havn't heard a word, I'm gonna leave another message in a few min. So far all messages and emails have gone unanswered. I even used a different email address and name to inquire about a gift certificate just to see if I could get a reply but nothing there either. 

Bonzaiiii


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey guys...still haven't heard from the BBB (I have to give them 30 days to "resolve" this before I can go further). Next stop is the Attorney General of Florida. What this company is doing is pure *FRAUD*...and believe me, I will take this thing as far as humanly possible. I get ticked off every time I think about it, and even MORE ticked off when I hear from the numerous other customers who they have ripped off!


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

To Zombie-F and Bonz (and anyone else in this situation with HT) WHen my 30 days from the BBB runs out I will be filing a formal complaint with the attorney general fraud division. I would be MORE than happy to add anyone else who has documentation that they failed to receive thier order from HT to my complaint. I will post again when the 30 days is up (8/28) with my email address etc. so you can send me your stuff.


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

You can definatly count me in. I just filed with the bb today. What really pisses me off is all I wanted was for someone to respond, even if they said I was going to have to wait another couple of months I would have been satisfied, but to just be completly ignored pisses me off!!

Bonzaiiii


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Bonz I am SOOOOOO with you on this!!! I totally feel your pain. What TRULY irks me is that they are advertising SALE AFTER SALE..and NONE of those people are going to get thier stuff!!!! We are gonna get them though Bonz...rest assured!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Haunters - let's help this member out. You need tombstones - we got tombstones. My guess is that you ordered the 7 tombstone deal from these guys. To help you get through this, I'll pledge 2 tombstones to your cause. If you want to email a mailing address and send me an epitath, give me an idea of design shape and I'll put together 2 tombstones for you and I will not take "no" or "don't bother" for an answer. I've made all the ones I need and enjoy making them. Also check out my photos and pick out a style you see in the pictures. Halloween is the best time of the year and we should not let some a$$hole company ruin it for you.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

First off...WOW! You are an extremely GENEROUS person to make such an offer to me! I would certainly love to take you up on your wonderful offer...but I must insist on paying you for your materials,time, and shipping. I checked out your stones..they look amazing! Drop me an email ([email protected]) and let me know where I can send you the $$. What a guy!


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by john_
> 
> Hey Haunters - let's help this member out. You need tombstones - we got tombstones. My guess is that you ordered the 7 tombstone deal from these guys. To help you get through this, I'll pledge 2 tombstones to your cause. If you want to email a mailing address and send me an epitath, give me an idea of design shape and I'll put together 2 tombstones for you and I will not take "no" or "don't bother" for an answer. I've made all the ones I need and enjoy making them. Also check out my photos and pick out a style you see in the pictures. Halloween is the best time of the year and we should not let some a$$hole company ruin it for you.
> 
> http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


I ordered 20 tombstones from them (snickering...I wonder if I'll get some free tombstones now, hehehe...huh, what? oh no, they can see my thoughts! Damn parenthesis)


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL rweso...you're hilarious!








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

home | pay | register | sign out | services | site map | help 





Sorry, this store has been closed. 

To find items, Browse all stores. 
Interested in selling? Open your own eBay store . 

I get this when i tried to view their ebay store page..

Boo!


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

HA! Good news!!








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

John, what a nice gesture for a fellow haunter in need. Your tombstones are fabulous, ever considered selling any???


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

It also says they are no longer a registered member on ebay...I wonder if ebay closed them down? If so....cheers to ebay!!! Unfortunately, thier regular website is still in operation...just so y'all know, "Prices are SLASHED" and they are having yet another "3 Days Only" sale..lol, wonder if anyone on this forum is going to buy!


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

By the way XOXOXO to Jon!!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmmm.. They make me want to submit thier company email to a bunch of spamming websites... *evil grin*

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Wow, that is one of the kindest offers I've ever heard. Unfortanatly they got me for a bit mor, as I ordered a couple of tombstones, some bones and one of the coffins 

Bonzaiiii


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I hear ya Bonz,,,they nailed me for 146.75! This mornign I got a few more emails from people they "tricked"...one guy was from England!! He paid via paypal, through ebay...but by the time his shipment was to arrive (said he had to wait quite awhile b/c it was shipped overseas) it was too late to file anythign with paypal!! These people according to my accounts, have ripped off THOUSANDS without ever having to account for it. I wonder if the IRS knows whats going on? Anyways...true to his word...John sent me an email today asking me what I wanted...can you beleive this??? I;m totally floored by his generosity, as I told him, it restores my faith in humanity


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Do search for Halloween Trickery and you will get a bunch of sites where they advertise. Send and e-mail to those sites advising them of their bad business practices and ask them to remove them as an advertisor. Maybe if you hit them in the wallet and they don't get as many orders they will have more time to send the ones they already have(yeah, right).


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Well I finally got a respose form these people. I received an email yesterday blaming the delay on the hurricane. They said they are putting the finishing touches on my items and that they will ship them in under 2 weeks and include a free gift. I'm afraid I really don't believe them, but I'm hoping it's true as I really want the products.
I don't know if it was the phone call the day before that prompted the email or not. I have left several messages. Each message was a little more forcefull, even letting them know what steps (legal) I planned to take if I did not hear from them. Until my last call I was always very professional, and never received a reply. Well I was sitting here a few days ago thinking about how they were just ignoring me and getting very upset, so I decided to call them again, only this time I was very unprofessional, using some colorfull language and telling them I already filed with the BBB and that as soon as trhe 30 day wait for them to resolve it I was contacting the DA in Florida and pressing criminal charge. 
Anyway now we'll see if I have my products in 2 weeks or not.

Bonzaiiii


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you bonz! Wow, these people are sure having bad luck lately...what with deaths in the family, vendor problems, email issues, lost orders, hurricanes...I think historically, locusts will be the next problem! I left another message with them (which I SWORE to myself I wouldn't do!) telling them of my plans to file formal complaints with the attorney general of Florida since the BBB hasn't seemed to help. I have a bunch of other people who are going to be included in this complaint. If nothing else maybe it will get them to shut down. I have counted my $150 LONG gone..hope they are sleeping well at night with my $$ and all the other "customers" $$ cushioning them!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree rweso, I actually think everyone on this site should email those companies, not just the people who they ripped off. I would gladly send an email or five (I got five email addys LOL.) to those websites explaining I have some friends that had been ripped off by that company.

And LOL Nyhaunter seriously. I wonder if they EVER run out of excuses? What will they use next? The dog ate the order? 

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Creepkitty..I am actually getting a little amused by all the different excuses they give to various people..my guess is that orders aren't getting filled b/c they are too busy spending all the checks they get from the website!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL! No doubt! Would you like me to put a spell on them to make thier company go out of business? *evil grin* I will do that because they deserve it. *shakes her fist*

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I asked them about ordering stuff and where to send my check. Sure enough the got back to me. If anyone needs to call them they are in the office. I just got my email responce 8/30 11:28AM.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

That's horrible. And definitely, if it's an ebay situation, contact ebay and see what they say. If they're a business, contact an attorney.

This goes on far too often out there, I'm afraid.










http://www.thecorridors.com Where Halloween is Forever

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I was just thinking about this, is everybody still having problems or bad Halloween "trickery" situations? I am hoping that they got better. Even though they never responded to my 2 emails.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I sent them a nastygram too, being that I hate it when someone doesn't come through with a product. Nothing worse than someones Halloween is ruined by false hopes. It was sent a couple weeks ago, being that I keep hearing about that site no response.
I had heard that PayPal and Ebay have revoked their merchant accounts, so if that information is true, it's a go figure.

Screamhaunt


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I had ordered 2 bags of bones, a tombstone and a coffin from them. A couple of weeks ago the bones showed up, 5 days later the tombstone showed up, no sign of the coffin yet, but at least I have some hope for it.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10132

Remeber, no matter where you go, there you are,
Bonzai


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow, just read this thread and it now explains what happened to my "watch this item" on eBay. I almost ordered the instant cemetery but the S/H to me was going to cost $45.00, so for $180.00 I was thinking I would try to make them myself and it worked out great. Found great directions here and on the Halloween-L and voila, made 16 tombstones for $35.00. I am trying to talk all my neighbors into letting me make some for their yards next year, as I am the only one in my neighborhood that really decks out the yard.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I always worry when buying online. It's just too hard to figure out who you can trust or not these days.











"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Better business bureau

http://www.bbbonline.org/

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

BBB is a good source but hard to judge. We made two last minute orders this halloween and paid a ton for 2nd day air. The two companies we orderd from were:

http://store.yahoo.com/ssrglobal3/anflinpis.html
cool pirate accessories from them...

and

http://store.yahoo.com/brandsonsale-store/plt-1402bk.html
cool boots from them...

When we didnt hear from them I tried calling both with negative results. After a day I got panicy and looked them both up on the BBB. Both had a neg rating which really sank my heart. I kept calling over and over and finally got ahold of Dave at the flintlock place. He apologized over and over again saying they were backed up and he would ship my stuff to me over night for no extra charge. Leary but hopefull I waited. Sure enough the very next day they arrived. It turned out to be a very pleasent experience and Dave was a nice guy. So even with the neg BBB rating still Im happy with their company.

The boot place on the other hand.. GRRRRRRRR Still no boots and still no reply to emails. Ive got 4 phone #s and they answer none of them. Sometimes its busy one minute then no one answers the next. Our order was put in on the 17th of this month 2nd day air and no boots. Im a bit pissed off and would love to drive down to CA and kick some freakin ass. How scary is a barefoot pirate I ask you?

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

AFter many many phone calls/emails to HT, with no response at all, I let them know that I contacted the BBB. The BBB told me that HT never responded, and suggested I go to the Attorney General of FLorida with my complaint. I did so and sent a copy of my letter (along with all the other people who contacted me with thier problems with these scammers) and they FINALLY refunded my 150 bucks. The funny part was, two other people got refund the same day via paypal, but they didn't have any paypal accounts to collect thier refunds from! One fo them has gotten a money order so far. Every person I talked to got a different excuse from them. They are total thieves in my (and lots of other people's) book. At BEST, they are horrible business people who are not long for web-vending I hope.

_____________________
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10049


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats so awesome that you finally got your money back NyHaunter! That does suck though that they are STILL in buisiness after all that.  But the really great part is your got your money back AND some MUCH Better looking tombstones!!

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------

